# God's vengeance angel



## henny3434

God's vengeance angel


----------



## chaya

chaya

Henny  3434  do you mean God's avenging angel?


----------



## henny3434

yes thank you


----------



## chaya

Henny3434

What is your question?


----------



## henny3434

how do you say god's avenging angel in hebrew?


----------



## Daniel P-N

henny3434 said:
			
		

> how do you say god's avenging angel in hebrew?


 

I did'nt understand what did you want to ask. Did you want to ask for the name of God's Angel, or you wanted a translation of the sentence " God's vengeance angel " ?

for the first option : the name is "Nakmiel"

" Malakh Nikmot hael  / elohim "
" Malakh hanekamot shel elohim"  more semple language


----------



## henny3434

THank you very much


----------



## chaya

Re: God's avenging angel 

(avenging = adjective,vengeance = noun)

 =ha-mal-ach ha-nokem shel elohim  

Note that mal-ach is SINGULAR ( YOU ONLY ASKED FOR ONE ANGEL!)


----------



## elroy

Henny,

Welcome to the forums. 

In the future, please be as specific and clear as possible when you start a thread.  Let us know if you'd like a translation, if you'd like to discuss a term, if you have a grammatical doubt, etc.  In the case that you'd like a translation into Hebrew, let us know if you'd like it in Hebrew letters, in a Latin transliteration, or in both.  Same applies for your questions in the German forum or any of the other forums. 

We are not an automatic translation service.  We are a community of learners and teachers.  We want to help you, but you need to help us help you.

See you around,
elroy
Moderator


----------

